# 1st Cheese Smoke (w/Q-view)



## smokinsteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok....all these posts about smoking cheese are driving me crazy!!!  I decided I had to give it a go myself.  Went to the local grocery store and picked up some "victims"








Clockwise from the left:  Sharp Cheddar, Colby Jack, Mozzarella and Swiss







Into the MES.  It is a cool 65 degrees here in Cleveland.  I am not plugged in.







My usual cold-smoking setup.  I decided to use cherry for my first time.  (How appropriate, huh?)







I am planning on smoking for 4 hours, turning the blocks over once at the halfway mark.  Other than that, I am just going to let it do it's thing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I welcome any comments.  I will keep everybody informed of the progress!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2011)

Set up looks great man. Looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## smokinsteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Here we are about halfway through.  The blocks have just been flipped.  I haven't noticed very much of a color change at all.  Is this normal for this part of the smoke?  A lot of the other posts show the cheese a light golden brown.  Am I doing something wrong?  Or is this just the way it is at this point?


----------



## smokinsteve (Oct 4, 2011)

And....DONE!  Here they are out of the smoker.  They were in for just over 4 hours.







All packaged and ready for their nap :-)







Color Comparison







That's it!  I welcome your comments.  Now...the dreaded fortnight of waiting :-(


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow looks great i love your setup


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice! just finished a cheese smoke myself. You can definitely see the color difference by comparing the finished product to your pic of the cheese in the MES prior to the smoke. Before I had my AMNPS I tried the soldering iron set up but I fried in about 20 minutes. Glad to see yours works.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup, Waiting Sucks!

Good looking Cheese

TJ


----------



## venture (Oct 4, 2011)

Temps just broke this week here in Central Taxifornia.  Time to smoke some cheese!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 4, 2011)

Venture said:


> Temps just broke this week here in Central Taxifornia.  Time to smoke some cheese!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


I didnt even need ice in my cheese smoke today. cold smoking weather is finally here!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 5, 2011)

Your cheese looks great.

I like your setup, very creative.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks Pretty Cheesy, Steve!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL just kidding-------Looks Great !!!

I guess you got to answer your own question (post #3)---Yes it takes awhile for the color to change enough to be noticed, but it eventually gets there.

Nice Job,

bear


----------



## smokinsteve (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement.  I can't wait to taste it (in a few weeks!)

On that note....what type of wine (or beer for that matter) goes best with smoked cheese?  I am thinking a full-bodied red since it has to stand up against the smoke flavor, but that is just a guess.....  Anyone want to give some advice?  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2011)

SmokinSteve said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement.  I can't wait to taste it (in a few weeks!)
> 
> On that note....what type of wine (or beer for that matter) goes best with smoked cheese?   I am thinking a full-bodied red since it has to stand up against the smoke flavor, but that is just a guess.....  Anyone want to give some advice?  Thanks!


That would be my choice too, but I'm not as well versed on wines as many are.

I am a beer lover (almost all I drank all of my life), but I don't think beer goes with cheese as well as most wines.

Bear


----------



## alelover (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks great Steve. The moz you can eat after a day or 2.


----------



## smokinsteve (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess tomorrow is going to be wine and cheese with Mrs!  Can't wait to taste it :-)

I did some reading...Zinfandel's and other big reds go well with smoked cheese.  As far as beer goes, you also want something that can stand up to the smoke....Porters and Stouts.


----------

